# COP fialure...??



## vwbuge (Dec 29, 2004)

Around town she will stumble occasionally. On highway at half to full throttle it starts to miss badly and check engine light flashes. I back off and start to pull over and light goes off and car starts to run normally. No codes stored. I was able to repeat process and have the OBD scanner plugged in. It will only capture "cyl #5 misfire" before check engine light goes off.

Is this a COP failing?

car has 96k miles.


----------

